# Best probiotic



## 16789 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm sure this topic has been started but I haven't been on the site in at least a month now..I've been taking probiotics now for about 3-4 months, but I'm not noticing a significant difference. I've heard they really help with gas, but I think that is my main problem...especially in the form of burping. Any suggestions by people who have found successful probiotics?


----------

